# Entangled



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 4, 2017)

A Shield bug having a bad day all caught up in a spider web.


----------



## baturn (Sep 4, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## BrentC (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice!  Someone is having a big dinner.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks like it was hog-tied in a rodeo!


----------

